# furniture color suggestions (4 pics)



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I think light tan colored furniture would work well here. If you go dark it's gonna start looking drab. And if you introduce another color it's gonna get busy. So keep it light and neutral. Maybe use some accent pieces like pictures and throw pillows to tie in the blue and burgandy walls. A wood blind as close in color to furnitue would look nice.


----------



## moondancer (Oct 22, 2009)

The room colors as they come thru on my computer, are blue and raspberry. Is this correct? If so, are you planning on painting the walls anytime soon? :yes:

moondancer


----------



## oscarMadison (Dec 28, 2008)

bobtheblindguy said:


> I think light tan colored furniture would work well here. If you go dark it's gonna start looking drab. And if you introduce another color it's gonna get busy. So keep it light and neutral. Maybe use some accent pieces like pictures and throw pillows to tie in the blue and burgandy walls. A wood blind as close in color to furnitue would look nice.


Yeah, yeah, everybody's a comedian. :laughing: The wall is called Pottery Barn Red, got it from Ben's. I know the colors aren't everyone choice, but I like them. Course I'm style challenged. Lived in apartments most of my adult life and got tired of no color. I've always loved strong colors so I went with this for the family room.

Bob, yeah I was thinking a third color would be to busy. And if I matched the burgundy color I figured it would be to dark. Neutral's sound like a good idea.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Showed my wife the pics and she suggested black furniture and a cellular shade to soften it up a little.


----------



## oscarMadison (Dec 28, 2008)

bobtheblindguy said:


> Showed my wife the pics and she suggested black furniture and a cellular shade to soften it up a little.


 Not sure about black. I like your suggestions of tan and neutrals. I hit the quote button on the wrong post in my other post. The comedian comment was about the planning on painting comment moondancer made. Apparently I'm forum challenged.


----------



## Plumb And Light (Aug 4, 2009)

Tan would work, maybe even something funky like yellow or orange.


----------



## ssinc (Jan 1, 2010)

I have been decorating for many years. Studied color, design, etc. and I hate to tell you that the two paint colors do absolutely nothing for your floor, nor do they go together in any way. You have a beautiful floor and with the right color paint, and furniture, it could be a beautiful room.


----------



## oscarMadison (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys. SSInc, I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I like it. I can always repaint if I sell.

I like the idea of cream or a tan. The only other thing I wondered about is a darker blue if it would work with the light blue walls. Although I think a lighter tan or cream is still the better way to go.

I have cream colored cellular shades right now. Love them, I've always had mini blinds before but I like these better.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Brown.


----------



## caylab (Jan 15, 2010)

I would go with very light furniture. Tan would be a great choice to help lighten up the room. I agree that the floors could be absolutely beautiful with different wall colors but respect your color choices. After all, it is your house, not mine. Toss in the light furniture and it will help soften up the room then add some fun fabric patterned pillows that pull the burgundy and blue colors from the wall!


----------



## oscarMadison (Dec 28, 2008)

Good idea, for some reason I never think of pillows and the like to draw in colors.


----------



## hotBlinds (Feb 1, 2010)

A nice neutral rug with some texture, like a jute ruge, would look nice in there too and will pull together the lighter furniture you are talking about doing.


----------

